# Best time to hunt Wyo. Antelope



## slam-mm (Apr 15, 2011)

I just drew a Antelope tag for Wyoming and just curious what is the best time to hunt them. Early in the season or later in the season?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

i dont think it really matters.....? just whenever works best for you 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say the first part. that way they are not as spooky as they are in the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My experience is that bucks decoy better in the latter part of the season. The first part of the season will stand to be the most crowded, so depending on where you are hunting, pressure may kick them around all day, which can be good.

I'm partial to going later in the season and having fewer people to contend with out in the field.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

What about weather, I've heard the second part of the season has more rain and the roads get muddy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> i dont think it really matters.....? just whenever works best for you 8)


bingo


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I will add to this with more questions. What if the weather changes throughout your season, like early september thru mid october? I have a unit 93-7 doe tag and drove up there this last weekend. I stayed on 189 past kemmerrerrerr and went about half way to labarge. Didnt see much. I pulled onto a couple dirt roads and did a fair amount of glassing but not much around. Do antelope spend the hot times in the higher country? Will the antelope move as it gets cooler? Is 93 still a good unit?


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

93 is a good unit. In hot weather antelope spend most of the day lying down in the sage and can be difficult to see. Just before dark or early in the morning some areas that seemed empty will have antelope everywhere. As the weather cools they stay active most of the day. During the rut bucks will be standing all day and are easy to spot. The does will be nearby.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I will add to this with more questions. What if the weather changes throughout your season, like early september thru mid october? I have a unit 93-7 doe tag and drove up there this last weekend. I stayed on 189 past kemmerrerrerr and went about half way to labarge. Didnt see much. I pulled onto a couple dirt roads and did a fair amount of glassing but not much around. Do antelope spend the hot times in the higher country? No, not in 93 Will the antelope move as it gets cooler? Later yes, but not during the hunting season. Is 93 still a good unit? Yes. But, in my opinion, in southwest Wyoming they let out 2 tags for every antelope these days. In the old days they let out 1 tag for very 2 antelope.


I drove around the entire perimeter, and some of the middle, of area 94 today. Looks like pretty slim pickings. I was in 93 for about 40 miles also. My observation is that fawn recruitment's poor in 98, 100, and the south part of 93. I could be crazy, but I live in area 100 and work in 93, 94, and 95 off and on in the summer.

Maybe some more later. My son-in-law and I are putting up some archery blinds Saturday. He has 93 type 1.

Good luck.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks much flint and wyogoob. I did see a few bucks especially near kemmerrerrerrer. There was a small herd in the pass near gomer. It was also the middle of the day so I need to try again in the am or late pm. 2 tags for every antelope? Guess we will have to try twice as hard as the other hunters! thanks again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's "kemerrererrerrer", not "kemmerrerrerrer"

good luck


----------



## slam-mm (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, that is the unit I drew was 93. I hunted opening day a couple years ago, and was just curious what it was like later in the season. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Where is a good unit to draw for in Wyoming for a buck Antelope? Me and my 17 year old son have been putting in for years in the unit in Kemmemer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

In the last two decades my family has pulled 3 buck tags (nonresident) for area 93, but those three tags have resulted in some fantastic goats(14" but 15" wide with nice mass, 15.25" with 8" flags, and 15.5" and 16" wide with a total of four horns two nubs behind the main ones). We have hunted does up there a lot more, with more than twenty tags in the family in the last decade or so. Opening morning is great, but after that we like to wait atleast two weeks or more. I hunted the final weekend of the season last year and had a total breeze hunting for only 15 minutes once I was in the unit and getting my two does out of the same herd with only 50 yard shots.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

If you can afford to, go on the opener, be picky and if you don't find what you like head back later. The unit I usually hunt starts in mid september but goes until the end of october. The bucks will be rutty towards the end of September - sometimes through October. I usually went and had one dead by 11 a.m. on the opener, but have gone late the last few times and really enjoyed it. The bucks were fighting over does and it was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We went up to area 93 this afternoon to work on a blind. Not many goats, but a bad time of day for them to be out and about.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 93 doe tag also. I was expecting a drive up there and see lots of antelope and being able to harvest a doe in a 2 day weekend easy. Is this not the case anymore?


----------



## mr.seven (Sep 18, 2007)

your probably aware of it but 93-7 only allows you to hunt north and west of highway 189 go to the opal exit turn left on that dirt road and look around if nothing go back to 189 and go to the next dirt road you can keep doing this as you head north towards labarge usually lots of antelope but the farther north you go there seems to be less animals. also there is some walkin access that you can bring up on the wyoming website i believe there are a couple in your area one final note there was a new warden up there and he was really watching and writing tickets for shooting from,across or along any roads. i have never noticed much difference in time of year but they are less spooky when the sun disappears.


----------

